# Spoof FreeBSD, as another popular OS



## Abhid (Sep 7, 2019)

Hi. I was attempting to give an online assessment, that requires a webcam. I got the webcam to work, but the site still won't open because the underlying OS is not Windows, Mac, Linux, or Android.

I tried the user agent add-on on my Firefox browser, but somehow the site still detects the OS as unknown. Is there a way to spoof FreeBSD to appear as Windows for example ?


----------



## abishai (Sep 7, 2019)

js reports OS too. Try privacy.resistFingerprinting = true in firefox config.
tcp fingerprinting is also possible.


----------



## Abhid (Sep 8, 2019)

abishai, that worked perfectly. Thanks a lot.


----------

